# Topics > Conversational AI > Software development kits, SDKs >  Google Assistant SDK, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Google Assistant, intelligent personal assistant

developers.google.com/assistant/sdk

----------


## Airicist

Introduction to the Google Assistant SDK

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> Wayne Piekarski introduces the Google Assistant SDK. Developers can now have the Google Assistant built-in to any project they are working on, from toys and games, to everyday devices.

----------

